# United National Property Preservation Grp, NJ



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello everybody and hope all is well with you folks. Need a little advice about this UNPPG out of NJ whom is gettting Pre-foreclosure work from Safe Guard. I was fishing a Craig List and got a nibble from these guys. Phone interviewer stated that we get paid 40% of what the bank pays them and that we get paid on a Bi-Wkly basis.....???? Appreciate any and all of your advice may it be the Good, Bad, or the Ugly....Thanx in advance for your help.........:thumbup:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in northern nj but never heard of them. If you only get 40% that means you are doing work for less then half. Figure it this way safeguard takes 20% then that means they are taking 40 and leaving you with the rest. 40% and you are doing all the work. Not worth it.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I am in northern nj but never heard of them. If you only get 40% that means you are doing work for less then half. Figure it this way safeguard takes 20% then that means they are taking 40 and leaving you with the rest. 40% and you are doing all the work. Not worth it.


 
This is the biggest problem with this industry today! to many hands in the pie, most are paper pushers!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

bi weekly usually means they cut checks every two weeks after 45 to 60 days


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> bi weekly usually means they cut checks every two weeks after 45 to 60 days


nice!


----------



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Update on UNPPG*

Ladies & Gentlemen, after further investigation of this third party paper pusher, they are just pushing work orders for Safeguard, so word to the wise...Stay Away from these guys. We attended a online phone conference training session last week with them and hadn't even sent them their required paperwork to begin performing work orders, they began to send us work orders. We replied back to them to have all three work orders reassigned to another vendor and that we respectfully regret that we were not going to work for peanuts. Update, haven't heard back from them for several days now. Our cut was 40% of what they get paid from Safeguard and they stated that their were paid 80% of the basic standard fee schedule established by Safeguard. 

Thank you, but no thank you we've been down this road before....hope this helps others here..........:whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to know what UNPPG is...can you send me their contact info ??
Thanks


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2317


----------

